# Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 44" propane smoker



## poppatimz

I am considering purchasing this smoker. It seems to be a new model for Masterbuilt and I cannot find any reviews. Does anyone have any feedback on this smoker? Thanks


----------



## turkster

Just got mine couple months ago seems ok to me. I'm new to the smoking bizz but have done a 14 lb brisket, 5 racks of ribs, 15 whitefish, and 13 lbs of deer jerky.  When i was doin the jerky it was windy and the side that was catching the wind was alot cooler than the other.  I guess thats thermodynamics.  Either got to build a little insulated shelter for it or keep an eye and move product around.  The left side that was hotter and dried out the jerky lot faster.


----------



## smoke4lsu

Just got mine this past weekend. 

Got it all assembled and will hook it up to the gas this weekend to burn off the factory chems.  I've also got some tinkering to do.  At first glance there's really not a good place to stick my AMPS, but I think I've figured out a solution by using a brick down in the bottom to help elevate the AMPS to get it far enough away from direct heat when only running the right burner, but still close enough to the left side vent for oxygen. 

So this weekend, I'll burn off.  During the week i'll be working on creating my silicone gasket, and then by this weekend, I'll season it and run some smoke through it to gauge temps and see if my AMPS mod will work.  If everything goes smooth, I'll get some meat on there by next weekend.

Really excited to have so much room to play with.  I can already tell it will be a significant upgrade from my old MES 30.


----------



## SmokinAl

Congrats on the new smoker. Looking forward to some great Q-view from you.

Al


----------



## lennyluminum

Smoke4LSU said:


> Just got mine this past weekend.
> 
> Got it all assembled and will hook it up to the gas this weekend to burn off the factory chems.  I've also got some tinkering to do.  At first glance there's really not a good place to stick my AMPS, but I think I've figured out a solution by using a brick down in the bottom to help elevate the AMPS to get it far enough away from direct heat when only running the right burner, but still close enough to the left side vent for oxygen.
> 
> So this weekend, I'll burn off.  During the week i'll be working on creating my silicone gasket, and then by this weekend, I'll season it and run some smoke through it to gauge temps and see if my AMPS mod will work.  If everything goes smooth, I'll get some meat on there by next weekend.
> 
> Really excited to have so much room to play with.  I can already tell it will be a significant upgrade from my old MES 30.



Can you post pics of the mods you do? I'm getting this smoker next week and plan to do the needle valve mod and a door seal.


----------



## smoke4lsu

Sure thing. 

Unfortunately my hi temp silicone shipment is delayed until Friday, so it might push me back a few days.  But I will be sure to take pictures and post.

I'm going to start out without the needle valve mod, just to see how well the temperature holds and/or fluctuates with one burner going.  If it isn't to my liking, I may come back and install the needle valve. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## kipeharris

I also recently purchased the MB 44". Has anyone upgraded their wood chip tray? Besides the door gasket currently being shipped and after replacing the water pan with a foil pan from grocery store. I seem to like to smoker, I wish it could hold temps better in cold weather. 

Any tips or advice from anyone?


----------



## jimmy1957

Got mine last year on 12-1-2015 at a great buy at Tractor Supply, I'm having a hard time maintaining my temp also, I read somewhere that it was recommended to get a 8 or 10 inch cast iron pan for the wood so I bought one, But I can't use that on my burners due to the v shape metal sitting above the burners but my brother in-law could use it on his MGS 30 gas as it has 1 burner that is round an it sits right on it , Also my family got me the Masterbuilt cold smoker which it was design for the 30 MES smoker so I had to modify my smoker to use it so I would recommend the A-Maze-N smoker as do a lot of people here, So far did cheese came out good, Jerky didn't come out very good because I couldn't keep the temp low enough an it tasted more like I just cooked it so next time I will use the cold smoker again, I did try turning the knob from half way between  high to off which lowered the temp but it was windy that day and my burners kept going out, Also my brother in-law claims he has no problem keeping the temp low when doing cheese or jerky so maybe I  should have bought the MGS 30 inch as his is older and seems to be made of heavier material, But we will get this smoker right as I'm new to this and it will take time.


----------



## kipeharris

I tired the Cast Iron Skillet with no luck. After several attempts and a 1/2 a bottle of propane I adjusted the height and then drilled small holes in the base.  I could not generate any smoke at a reasonable temprature.  Any other ideas for a upgrade for the chip pan? 













cast iron .jpg



__ kipeharris
__ Feb 10, 2016






I installed my door gaskets from BBQgaskets.com. I have only smoked once since and they worked great. Great seal on both doors.


----------



## cmayna

If you guys have a large vent hole under the burner and if it came with a square box that kinda covers or surrounds the hole, turn that box into a shelf and lay an AMNTS.  Works perfectly for me.  I have a cast iron skillet which I use to use to smoke chips and pellets, but now it sits on top of the burner to help distribute the heat.  the AMNTS produces lot of smoke.  Also did the needle valve but rarely do I need to run at low temps in that smoker.

Here's a couple links to some of my gasser mods.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/234143/honey-dont-bother-me-ill-be-in-the-shop-welding

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129949/my-masterbuilt-gasser-mods


----------



## jimmy1957

cmayna, After checking your links I noticed you have one round burner so that would work nice, But the 44XL that I have has 2 burners, The burners are just 2 tubes with tiny holes that are about 10 inches long just like on my regular gas grill, The burners are about 8 inches apart, Then it has a ^ shape metal that goes over them so there is no way to set a pan on it, Now it does have a rack above that with a small hole to set the small pan for wood chips in, Pan is about 5"x3". I will try to upload some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jimmy1957

Here are some pictures of my smoker, Any ideas for a better smoking pan? 













Masterbuilt Smoker 002.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Feb 17, 2016


















Masterbuilt Smoker 004.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Feb 17, 2016






As you can see in the picture it is a small pan, I need to modify the rack with the pan so I can use a cast iron skillet closer to the burner to smoke with.













Masterbuilt Smoker 006.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Feb 17, 2016


















Masterbuilt Smoker 009.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Feb 17, 2016


----------



## cmayna

Having two burners does make it a challenge, but there's always a way.  Based on the limited pics you have provided, I see some major modification work needed ( chop out the angled platform as well as the chip tray)   Can you remove it by removing screws, bolts, etc?  If so then you would not lose your warranty.   It would be nice to see pics of it without the any of platform.    I assume there's plenty of vertical space between the top of the burners and the water pan above?  My cast iron skillet sits probably 1-1/2" above the burner.  The skillet is a tad over 2" tall.

A couple years ago, I had my skillet self supported with 4 very long bolts which were drilled through the skillet.   This made the skillet height adjustable to find the perfect distance above my burner.  The bottom of the bolts rested on the bottom of the smoker's floor that surrounded the burner.  Removing the skillet to clean or empty was a little more of a challenge having the long bolt legs but it worked pretty good.  Once I found that sweet spot height, I then made the support that I currently use.

Another idea, assuming you can easily remove all that metal platform stuff is to thin piece of steel, say about 2" wide, and bend it into a circular ring with a large diameter that wound wrap around the burners and act like a skillet support.  

If you were near me, we'd have this issue resolved by now


----------



## jimmy1957

Wish we were closer as this is new to me but I appreciate all your time and help, I can remove the angled platform it is just 4 nuts on the 4 posts that hold it because I had to put that together, The chip tray can be removed easy as it just sits in the center of a rack that sits on 2 side brackets, There is plenty of room above the burners when I remove the angle bracket an it is just a big hole there, The 8 inch cast iron pan I got to use that people recommend is too small to fit over both burners so maybe I will get a bigger one, I like the idea about the 4 bolts as that would be easy enough, All good ideas, If you look at the last picture you will see shiny metal that isn't painted, That is where I already made a change, Since my sons got me the masterbuilt cold smoker for xmas it wouldn't fit as it only fits the 30" smoker, I cut the vent out so the pipe would fit in then I made a new vent to close it back up when I was just using the smoker, I will try to get more pictures but my wife left last night with the camera on a cruise,


----------



## cmayna

Here's an idea for those who want to use a cast iron skillet in your elite 44 smoker. Just left a Bass Pro shop that has one.  Remove the ^ angled deflector all together.  Out of some flat 1/2" wide steel stock plate, make and upside down U shape bracket which connects to the same mounting holes that the angled deflector was connected to with one bracket connecting from the front left mount back to the rear left mount.   Then do another upside down U shape bracket from the front right mount to the back right mount.  The height of these brackets is determined as to how far above the burners do you want the bottom of your skillet to reside. The bottom of my skillet resides about 2-3/8" above the top of the burner.   My skillet is 2" in height.

You just need to make sure the material for the supports is thick enough to withstand the weight of the skillet as well as the impact that the heat will generate.


----------



## cmayna

Here's a sketch of what I was thinking.....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kipeharris

Please post some pics when your wife returns. I am trying to figure something out. 



jimmy1957 said:


> Wish we were closer as this is new to me but I appreciate all your time and help, I can remove the angled platform it is just 4 nuts on the 4 posts that hold it because I had to put that together, The chip tray can be removed easy as it just sits in the center of a rack that sits on 2 side brackets, There is plenty of room above the burners when I remove the angle bracket an it is just a big hole there, The 8 inch cast iron pan I got to use that people recommend is too small to fit over both burners so maybe I will get a bigger one, I like the idea about the 4 bolts as that would be easy enough, All good ideas, If you look at the last picture you will see shiny metal that isn't painted, That is where I already made a change, Since my sons got me the masterbuilt cold smoker for xmas it wouldn't fit as it only fits the 30" smoker, I cut the vent out so the pipe would fit in then I made a new vent to close it back up when I was just using the smoker, I will try to get more pictures but my wife left last night with the camera on a cruise,


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have the 40" gasser and it doesn"t have 2 burners so I wouldn't be much help But I have consider stepping up to this 44" gasser and I'm finding some interesting comments. I too use a fry pan in my 40" for wood chips. Hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## jimmy1957

kipeharris said:


> Please post some pics when your wife returns. I am trying to figure something out.


What other pics would you like me to post? I would be glad to do that.


----------



## jimmy1957

cmayna said:


> Here's an idea for those who want to use a cast iron skillet in your elite 44 smoker. Just left a Bass Pro shop that has one. Remove the ^ angled deflector all together. Out of some flat 1/2" wide steel stock plate, make and upside down U shape bracket which connects to the same mounting holes that the angled deflector was connected to with one bracket connecting from the front left mount back to the rear left mount. Then do another upside down U shape bracket from the front right mount to the back right mount. The height of these brackets is determined as to how far above the burners do you want the bottom of your skillet to reside. The bottom of my skillet resides about 2-3/8" above the top of the burner. My skillet is 2" in height.
> 
> You just need to make sure the material for the supports is thick enough to withstand the weight of the skillet as well as the impact that the heat will generate.


Thanks that seems easy to do, I'm gone to go make them now, I did stop by a thrift store the other day and found 2 nice stainless steel pots, the 1 is about 7" wide by 3-1/2" deep, I was going to use that for inside the smoker to smoke the wood chips which should hold a lot more then what I have now to use but I still have to make a bracket for it, The other pot is 9" wide by 5-1/2 inches deep, I was going to cut a 3" hole on the side for a piece of pipe then put the pipe into the side hole on my smoker then but the pot on my gas turkey fryer to smoke wood chips to do cold smoking, I would have to make a lid for it which would be easy enough, that was my plans but now I'm going to use cmayna idea since I already have a cast iron pan for inside the smoker and I will still do the plan for the cold smoker unless I find a better idea.


----------



## jimmy1957

finally got around to posting the pictures of what I did.













IMG_0254.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Feb 29, 2016






Since I had some old angle iron lying around I used that, This is a brace that will go on top of the brackets.













IMG_0252.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Feb 29, 2016






This is the bracket that will get bolted in the smoker where the holes were to the shield that was bolted above the burners.













IMG_0257.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Feb 29, 2016






This is how it will look when it is done in the smoker, There is 2 of these that will hold the wood chip pan.













IMG_0258.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Feb 29, 2016






These are the braces that I made also from stainless steel that a friend gave me, Got this idea from another member on this thread so thanks too him for that,

they are from a tractor trailer mud flap, So if you know anyone who is throwing old mud flaps away they work great for this and their free.


----------



## bryce mullen

I have the same smoker, and I am having a lot of problems with temp control. Those two burners are killing me. I have not done any modifications to my smoker and would like to get it to keep a constant temp. How did the project turn out? and can I see pictures of the finished project? I would like to do the same thing to mine if it worked for you. Thanks.


----------



## jimmy1957

Haven't tried it yet but I am going to try it hopefully tomorrow, I think the project came out great, Just cut 2 strips 1-1/2 inches wide x 13 inches long, You can bend them in a vise, You want to  measure in from each end  2-3/4 inches then bend, then measure down 1 inch and bend again, then drill a hole in each end to bolt fast where the other rack was bolted, Got the idea from Craig on this tread, As you see in my pictures I also made some other brackets that work great too, the small bracket gets bolted to the smoker then the long brackets get bolted on top of the short ones, you could go to a hardware store an buy some brackets and flat bar for on top of the brackets it might make things easier for you,  I have an 8 inch cast iron pan I bought on Amazon for about $10 that I will use for a wood chip pan, Will but some pictures up tomorrow and your right about those darn burners.


----------



## cmayna

Looking forward in seeing the finished product,,,,,in action!


----------



## jimmy1957

Craig here are the pictures and thanks for the idea.













IMG_0261.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Mar 13, 2016


















IMG_0266.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Mar 13, 2016






I might go with a 10 inch round cake or cast iron pan since there is plenty of room but the 8 inch should be plenty.


----------



## jimmy1957

Forgot to mention that the burners are right under the brackets I made, So I'm hoping I can get enough heat to the pan to keep the wood chips burning, Craig do you think that the old ^ shape bracket I took off was made that way so the heat from the burners would hit the bracket and push towards the center and heat the old wood chip pan that sat right above the center of the ^.


----------



## smokeshowingbbq

Whats the burn time like on thise propane units? How long is an reg bottle lasting yahs?


----------



## jimmy1957

I'm not sure on the burn time so maybe someone else will know, but I did use mine twice so far for about 6 hours and I still have almost a full tank according to my gauge.


----------



## kipeharris

Burn time is really going to depend on your outside temp. I am from west TX and in the summer to keep it at 225 I only have 1 burner on between high and off (hard to get much smoke). When it is cold and windy outside I will have to use much more heat/gas.


----------



## smokeshowingbbq

Thanks guys may consider one in the future


----------



## bryce mullen

Thanks for the pictures, and all the information. I just bought a 10.25" cast iron pan today on amazon. Once it comes in, I will be building the brackets that hold it. Any other mods that are a must to keep temp steady?


----------



## cmayna

Jimmy1957, Sorry for the late reply.  Looking at those brackets that support the cast iron skillet, I am a little concerned regarding the thickness of those brackets, especially if they do reside right over the burners.  Looks like pretty thin sheetmetal.   Also with those brackets right over the burners, being as wide as those brackets are, they might infact block some of the heat going to the skillet.  My thoughts are a more narrow bracket but also in thicker material to remain very stout.  Say around 3/8-1/2" wide x 1/8" thick?   How wide are those brackets? 

But then again, what you've done there just might work.  No matter what, so far you have done nothing permanent so you can always experiment here and there until you find the perfect fit.


----------



## jimmy1957

They are about 1-1/2 inches wide, The material was from a mud flap off a tractor trailer, Not sure on the thickness but will check tomorrow, The material was awful tough to drill in so I'm thinking it is tough metal. What do you think about me moving the brackets further apart so they aren't right above the burners? I could drill new holes in the smoker for the brackets and get a bigger pan to stretch across the burners and rest on the brackets.


----------



## cmayna

Yes, for that width I think you need to try something else.  I would almost consider using a 1/4" rod material, making a box configuration to support almost any diameter cast iron skillet.  But this will probably require some welding.  If only you lived close to me.....I'd make you a set of brackets.


----------



## jimmy1957

That would be great if we lived closer but I'm getting there with all the help, I'm thinking on moving the brackets further apart so each bracket is on the outside of the burners then taking an old rack from a oven and cutting it down to size to fit across the burners and rest on the brackets, That should let plenty of heat up to the wood chip pan, Finally after how many attempt's and different ideas I think I just might be there.


----------



## bryce mullen

Hey guys this is what I did. Haven't tried it out, smoking some pork shoulder Sunday can't wait.

So, I made two brackets out of some 1/2" round bar, 1" high. I am using a 10.25" round cast iron pan. It's still a little small, might get a cast iron cake pan. 

Also sealed up the doors with a casket. Here are some pictures.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmayna

I like how you offset the bars, bringing them inward towards the center so they are not directly above the burner tubes.  Good thinking


----------



## bryce mullen

Thanks, should I coat them with something? Or just keep them raw steel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmayna

I probably wouldn't bother coating them.


----------



## jimmy1957

Looks good, I just used mine tonight to make 10 lbs. beef sticks, I'm still having a hard time burning wood and keeping the temperature down to 150 - 170,  Beef sticks didn't come out very good, I used the same recipe that I always use but they come out a lot better in the food hydrator.


----------



## jimmy1957

Bryce, Where you able to keep the wood hot enough to keep it smoking without it getting to hot inside the smoker itself?


----------



## bparksvt

I just bought this exact smoker at Tractor Supply. I'm excited to get started smoking. I'm green as grass though. I like your mods so far. I plan on removing the v shaped shield also. Being new at this, I read the booklet. It said not to use wood chunks, why is that?


----------



## jimmy1957

That's where I got mine, I'm sure you will enjoy it, I put some chunks in that I cut from my own tree and I have no problem burning them.


----------



## bparksvt

Awesome. I smoked some wild turkey breast that I killed the other day. It turned out pretty good. I used a cheap meat thermometer from Walmart. I think it got a tad too done. Ordering a Maverick 732 for sure. When you cut your own wood do you use it green or dry?


----------



## jimmy1957

I used it green already, But it is better if you can dry it for a few weeks, I saw on a post somewhere that a person puts his in the microwave to take some of the moisture out but I never tried it.


----------



## jones29715

New to board. Got mine in May and after initial burn off, smoked a couple of racks of ribs. I wasn't too pleased with smoke leaking from the doors. But I did get it on sale and went ahead and bought the felt gasket liner from bg egg to line off the doors. Did 4 10-lb butts this wknd and they were all great. No smoke leaking. I will be looking for tips for a better wood chip box but happy with product.


----------



## lennyluminum

Just got this smoker the other night and decided not to install the chip box or anything for the chip box. Instead I placed an old smoker rack in the bottom over the burners and put a cast-iron pan on it for my wood. 

It smokes really good at 200 degrees I even caught the wood on fire. 
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy1957

Looks great and I'm sure it works, Might have to give that a try.


----------



## pete mazz

Might want to prop up the grate with something so the skillet doesn't block too much of the opening of the burner. The wood chunks won't catch fire if you set the height right.


----------



## lennyluminum

Pete Mazz said:


> Might want to prop up the grate with something so the skillet doesn't block too much of the opening of the burner. The wood chunks won't catch fire if you set the height right.



I actually did just that with some 1" tall aluminum. No flare ups at all now. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pete mazz




----------



## hillbilly jim

I have a MB 44 propane. I've made 7 mods to it so far.


----------



## lennyluminum

I ordered the door gasket and the hose assembly for the needle valve so those are my next project. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy1957

Can I ask where you ordered the gasket and hose assembly or could you post a link, Thanks.


----------



## lennyluminum

1/2" x 1/8" Lavalock High Temp Nomex BBQ HT gasket smoker seal, self stick grey 
Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lennyluminum

Camco 59913 3' Propane Hose Assembly - 3/8" Female Flare x 3/8" Female Flare 
Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lennyluminum

LASCO 17-1631 3/8-Inch Flare by 3/8-Inch Flare Straight Brass Needle Valve 
Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy1957

Thanks a lot, I will put in my order.


----------



## lennyluminum

[emoji]128076[/emoji]

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lennyluminum

Got my stuff today!! 






All put together!






Installed on the smoker! 











Smoker on low  before the mod.






Lowest flame I can hold with the new mod. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy1957

Looks like a big difference in the flames but did you check and see what  temp you can hold at it's lowest, I didn't do mine yet but have the parts on order.


----------



## lennyluminum

Not yet but I will.  I came down with a bad allergy cold so I haven't messed with it much. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy1957

Hope you don't catch that Zika virus that is going on there.


----------



## lennyluminum

jimmy1957 said:


> Hope you don't catch that Zika virus that is going on there.



Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## steve hicks

Any body converted horizontal bbq with fire box to smoker

Steve Hicks


----------



## jimmy1957

No, But if it has a fire box then I would think that you can already smoke with it, Can you post any pictures?


----------



## omegared

smoker  gasket pic.jpg



__ omegared
__ Aug 26, 2016






I put a gasket on mine, changed out the stock temp gauge and replaced the factory wood chip box. 

going to add a proper smoke stack this weekend hopefully. I run one burner and easily maintain 215-220.


----------



## btrotta

What kind of temperature can you maintain with the mods? With one burner I can't get lower than 170 and top out at 220. With two,  I can't get lower than 275. That leaves the magic area of 225-270 completely uncovered.


----------



## omegared

With one burner, I can maintain 210 on lowest and 250 on highest setting. I haven't tried both burners one yet. I haven't installed a pressure regulator ye either. I'm going to do that this weekend. I'll fire up both burners this weekend and report back. I think the seal gasket is a must. Prior to, my temp would fluctuate up and down 15 degrees. Now it doesn't.


----------



## omegared

Here is a pic of my new wood chip box. I just used two 9x12 cake pans i bought from wally world. I just reused the stock wood chip bracket by just spreading them out to fit the cake pan. Works like a charm. Half pan of chips will smoke for 3 hours, full  pan 6 hours. 













20160820_100123.jpg



__ omegared
__ Aug 31, 2016


















20160820_100956.jpg



__ omegared
__ Aug 31, 2016


----------



## jimmy1957

Great setup you got there, But I think you would get better heat to your pans if you did like some of us other members by making new brackets above your burners to set your pans on, Just a thought.


----------



## vadersmokes

IMG_2523.JPG



__ vadersmokes
__ Mar 30, 2017


















IMG_2524.JPG



__ vadersmokes
__ Mar 30, 2017













Thanks to your suggestions I made some modifications. Using a 9x13 cake pan with holes drilled into the lid for wood chunks on a cast iron grate.


----------



## jimmy1957

Looks good, Let us know how it works.


----------



## vadersmokes

IMG_2538.JPG



__ vadersmokes
__ Mar 31, 2017






So far so good


----------



## jimmy1957

Good, Do you wet your wood chunks?


----------



## vadersmokes

I soaked them overnight. But I should have soaked longer. I only got 3 hours of smoke out of the pan of chunks. They turned to coal too fast. I'll play around and get a balance.


----------



## jimmy1957

Yea, that doesn't sound like a lot of smoke time for a cake pan full of wood chunks, Maybe you have the pan too close to your burner or you could leave the lid off and see if that helps.


----------



## vadersmokes

IMG_2910.JPG



__ vadersmokes
__ Apr 29, 2017


















IMG_2911.JPG



__ vadersmokes
__ Apr 29, 2017


















IMG_2912.JPG



__ vadersmokes
__ Apr 29, 2017





My Friday night.  Still can't regulate the temperature correctly


----------



## flgolfer29

omegared said:


> Here is a pic of my new wood chip box. I just used two 9x12 cake pans i bought from wally world. I just reused the stock wood chip bracket by just spreading them out to fit the cake pan. Works like a charm. Half pan of chips will smoke for 3 hours, full pan 6 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160820_100123.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ omegared
> __ Aug 31, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160820_100956.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ omegared
> __ Aug 31, 2016


How is this set-up working for you? 

Thanks in advance ! !


----------



## omegared

Smokes like a freight train. Full pan will smoke for 5-7hours using large wood chunks. I don't soak them. Have you installed a gasket on your smoker?
I have on mine and it made a world of a difference!. Reduced temp swings. Next mod I'm going to do is seal up the crappy exhuast and install a 6inch smoke stack with a a damper.


----------



## flgolfer29

flgolfer29 said:


> How is this set-up working for you?
> 
> Thanks in advance ! !





omegared said:


> Smokes like a freight train. Full pan will smoke for 5-7hours using large wood chunks. I don't soak them. Have you installed a gasket on your smoker?
> I have on mine and it made a world of a difference!. Reduced temp swings. Next mod I'm going to do is seal up the crappy exhuast and install a 6inch smoke stack with a a damper.


I put the smoker together last night and haven't fired it up yet.  Based on recommendations here, I ordered a gasket kit and probably won't season the smoker until it has been added.  The consensus is the wood chip/chunk set-up from the factory is unsatisfactory, but I will give it a test just to see for myself.  The 30" & 40" MES owned in the past seemed to smoke just fine for me. 

If a change is needed, I will most likely give your modification a try as it looked to be the simplest.  Sometimes, less is more.

Be sure to add pic's of the smoke stack once you make the modifications to your smoker.

Thanks everybody..


----------



## omegared

20170520_160052.jpg



__ omegared
__ May 20, 2017


----------



## omegared

20170520_160048.jpg



__ omegared
__ May 20, 2017


----------



## omegared

I still need to seal and screw down the stack. I still have to cut some sheet metal and cover the lame factory smoke exhaust slider thing.


----------



## vadersmokes

Where did you get the smoke stack?


----------



## omegared

I picked up all the stack pieces at Lowes. Iron damper,6inch stack,stack collar. I spent I think....20 bucks. 
Ran it the other day and it regulated smoke really Nice! I didn't get any temp swings either. Held 215 for 4 hours.


----------

